# Hudson Valley NY 3D Shoots



## Austing243 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hey guys, does anyone know of any 3D shoots in southern-ish New York?

I live near the hudson valley and would love to give a 3D shoot a try this spring. Maybe a 3hr radius around Middletown,NY?

Thanks!


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

Look up tri county archers, they usually have their schedule out by now, they start up at the end of March and have a shoot about every Sunday right though till Sept.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Blue Mountain league isnt too far from middletown. On the Pa side.Lots of clubs that put on great 3d shoots


----------



## Austing243 (Feb 27, 2017)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> Blue Mountain league isnt too far from middletown. On the Pa side.Lots of clubs that put on great 3d shoots





loujo61 said:


> Look up tri county archers, they usually have their schedule out by now, they start up at the end of March and have a shoot about every Sunday right though till Sept.


Thanks for the insight guys, I'll update my post once I find info on these leagues. I appreciate it!


----------



## 3D Archery (May 19, 2016)

Howdy,

I have a Youtube channel called 3D Archery. I live in Beacon and we have filmed all the local courses. Did you know that in the radius you mention there are around 70 to 100 3D courses for you? Fell free to contact me and i will send you a list of all the local area shoots. If you like you can even join us.

Greg


----------



## Austing243 (Feb 27, 2017)

3D Archery said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I have a Youtube channel called 3D Archery. I live in Beacon and we have filmed all the local courses. Did you know that in the radius you mention there are around 70 to 100 3D courses for you? Fell free to contact me and i will send you a list of all the local area shoots. If you like you can even join us.
> 
> Greg


Wow, I never knew! I'm excited for the summer to come for outdoor 3d! 

I will definitely checkout your channel Greg, and probably bug you for some help, thanks!
-Austin


----------



## joekn34 (Aug 21, 2014)

3darchery.com has all the shoots all over and for the Hudson Valley just put you zip, choose your miles willing to travel.. We have many clubs that host shoots in the hudson valley and there is one almost every Sunday. There were 2 already, one at Ti yogi bowmen and one this past weekend at Northern Dutchess gun club. I don't see any scheduled for this week but maybe some you are willing to travel to. You will see Greg there... he is a nice guy and usually has a crew with him that will make you laugh.


----------



## foland20 (Apr 8, 2012)

If you have Facebook look up the IBO northeast page also. They run some great shoots all over new England and NY. I've actually shot more of those shoots than local ones now. They have some shoots pretty close to you. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw66 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi I'm in Poughkeepsie and like Greg says, there's a bunch of shoots in our backyard. Winter means indoor leagues, and right now they're all wound up til next year. As it gets warmer there will be more shoots. I understand whortlekill is having a shoot tomorrow, and there's an indoor 450 shoot at TiYogi. I plan on doing a shoot every weekend that I'm home. A good source is 3dshoots.com. Enter your zip code and radius and you'll get a list of clubs holding shoots. Feel free to message me if you have any questions. Maybe I'll see you on the course. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMOKeefe (Feb 9, 2021)

3D Archery said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I have a Youtube channel called 3D Archery. I live in Beacon and we have filmed all the local courses. Did you know that in the radius you mention there are around 70 to 100 3D courses for you? Fell free to contact me and i will send you a list of all the local area shoots. If you like you can even join us.
> 
> Greg


I live in Hopewell Junction and I watch your 3-D YouTube channel but can you send me a list of the 3-D shoots that you know of I appreciate that


----------



## 3D Archery (May 19, 2016)

KMOKeefe said:


> I live in Hopewell Junction and I watch your 3-D YouTube channel but can you send me a list of the 3-D shoots that you know of I appreciate that


Many of the clubs have not posted their shoots yet. On Facebook, Look up "Full Draw Archers". It is a Hudson valley group of five ore six clubs.


----------

